# Are we feeding him enough?



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Can manufacturers food recommended amounts be completely and utterly wrong for some dogs?

We're feeding Oscar (7 week old spaniel) Hill's Scientific Puppy food at the moment. At first we started on the recommended amount for his weight, with milk added because that's what the breeder was feeding him. We started him on 30g a meal as appropriate to his weight.

After several meals where he seemed to come away hungry and not with a full puppy-belly we upped it to 40g. We weighed him a couple of days ago and he had put on 0.5kg from when we first got him, last Sunday.

We've cut back the milk and now feed him two meals a day from his Kong. Two Kong-fulls per meal, which works out at about 50g. But he was mainly finishing and not looking over-stuffed.

I just fed him a meal of 47g dry kibble and then gave him another handful because he wasn't full at all, so it was probably over 60g in all. If he had that every meal that would be 240g a day, which is about what the manufacture recommends for a pup that's a couple of kg bigger than he is.

But he's looking quite skinny round his back end, he has a defined waist which he didn't have before. He seems fine in himself, pleanty of energy. He shouldn't have worms since the vet gave a wormer. We will weigh him later when he's not full of lunch to see if he has actually lost any weight, or whether it's just him changing shape.

He's drinking fine. His poos are ok. The last one was bit sloppy but I think he was squeezing it out cos he's realised he gets a treat when he poos now! Will be keeping a close eye on that end.

I'm getting myself quite worried by this. I just want to do the right thing by him and feel like I'm getting it all wrong.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I never look at recommendations, I feed by eye. I would feed what he can comfortably eat in 10 minutes or so and get an idea of what his needs are from that. You have a rough idea now of what he should be getting so just put a bit extra in with it see if he eats it up. If he is only 7 weeks you could feed him 5 times a day if you want to.


----------



## hammers24 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi there i wouldnt worry to much puppys have small bellys and are greedy buggers be careful not to over feed hims as u could cause permanant bone damage later on in his life. ive got a 16 weeks old gsd x rottie and she is getting 2 hand fulls of dry every meals and she could eat more but when she was last weighed vet said she was doing well. and thats feeding her 2 hand full of dry a meal 2 times a day. reamber puppy will have a big apatite but small belly and normaley if poo is sloppy may be a sign of over feeding. 

good luck


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2010)

I can't find where you get 30grms from  Does he weigh less than 2kgs?

Products - Science Planâ¢ Puppy Healthy Developmentâ¢ Lamb & Rice


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

What does he weigh?

Ideally puppies should be on three meals a day till they're twelve weeks, then down to two meals. As for the feeding guide, it's just that, a guide to give you a rough idea.

That said, maybe the food just doesn't suit, I had mine on Orijen and Bailey was forever hungry on it, yet if I upped the amount he got the runs. Some foods just don't suit some dogs.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

What breed of dog is he ? I only ask this because when we had our pyrenean puppy he was 9lbs, so about half the weight of one of our lhasas but he needed twice the amount of food that they did.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

rona said:


> I can't find where you get 30grms from  Does he weigh less than 2kgs?
> 
> Products - Science Planâ¢ Puppy Healthy Developmentâ¢ Lamb & Rice


He's 3.9kg and we're feeding 4 meals a day. 120g a day. Ish.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

I've just been to sleep for 2 hours, woken up and he doesn't look as thin. :lol:


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

He's a springer x working cocker. So not a giant breed or anything. But he is big for his age - the vet thought he was 8-9 weeks when he was just 6.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2010)

Werehorse said:


> He's 3.9kg and we're feeding 4 meals a day. 120g a day. Ish.


According to the table on the link he should be on about 1/4 more approx 155grms 
Are the instructions different on the package?


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

The packet doesn't have a 4kg column and it was only a couple of days (when he was 3.5kg) before we upped it to 40g, which is over 155 a day. And he's getting some meals of around 50g now.

He was getting milk as well.

Sorry, my mistake on the table - brain is working a bit slowly. But he is definitely getting more than instructions now and eating it all.

Sorry this thread is probably more about my paranoia than anything else.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2010)

What you paranoid about?
He certainly looks like a nice little dumpling puppy, just as they should be :thumbup:


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

rona said:


> What you paranoid about?


Just not being very good at this. Worrying that he's alright and that we are doing things wrong! And general things like that. :lol: Too much time to think at the moment!

[/crazy ]


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

If you are going to carry on feeding him dry food, then you should really be looking for something that's specifically for a working breed and I'm going to hazard a guess and say that it would be a lot more than 120g per day. 

Another thing I would suggest is worming, now I know you said that he'd been wormed at the vets but what was he given ? If he still has that 'puppy breath' then chances are that he's still got worms  The best wormer that I've used as a one off is Milbemax. You could use this when he's due his next worming treatment.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Lyceum said:


> What does he weigh?
> 
> Ideally puppies should be on three meals a day till they're twelve weeks, then down to two meals. As for the feeding guide, it's just that, a guide to give you a rough idea.


That doesnt seem very many meals a day.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2010)

Werehorse said:


> Just not being very good at this. Worrying that he's alright and that we are doing things wrong! And general things like that. :lol: Too much time to think at the moment!
> 
> [/crazy ]


Why do you think you are not very good?
You have come on this forum and asked any question that you come up with, to me that makes you very good at it. You Care, that's the most important :thumbup:


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

:lol:

Weighed him today just before his supper and he now weighs 4.4kg!! Oops, I think I might not have anything to worry about!! He's just lost the complete dumpling-ness he had when he arrived last week, but has still put on a kg in the week!

Thanks for helping anyway, I'll try to feed by eye I think. He had goats milk on his tea.

I wanted to move him onto Skinners but it wasn't for sale in the farm wholesalers, weirdly, so we got JWB which we are going to try in a couple of weeks or so.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2010)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Just remember that you will have to up the food every week while he's growing so fast.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

We are going to weigh him everyday and take a body profile type picture everyday from now on. I think OH is humouring me a bit but it'll help me see what's actually going on rather than what's going on in my head!

Here's a picture of him side on today. He looks much fatter from this angle than he does looking down on him!










Feel free to slap me for being a hysterical woman!


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

*SLAP SLAP*:lol:
What a lovely chunky puppy :thumbup:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

:lol: Gorgeous chunkster

Willow (GR) Weighed 5kg when I bought her home by the time she went for her 2nd jb she was 6.7kg
She is now 27kg!!!


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Blitz said:


> That doesnt seem very many meals a day.


LOL, That's because I'm wrong, I meat to put four meals a day till twelve weeks, then down to three till 6 months. Sorry, no idea why I put that.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

He looks like a lovely little chunk, perfectly healthy looking to me.

It's okay though, I'm prone to bouts or hysteria over my furbabies too. You can't really help it can you.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Holly was 2 kg when we picked her up at 7 weeks, now at almost 10 months, she is about 5.5kg


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

He's eating 55g a meal now! 

He weighed in at 4.9kg this evening and looks like this;










8 weeks! How huge is this puppy going to grow up to be?


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

5.3kg today!!  He seems to be putting most of the weight on getting really broad-chested, I'm hoping his bum-end will catch up eventually. :lol:

Every morning I'm picking him up to take him downstairs and he seems to be hugely heavier every day. Still on 55g a meal and moving him over to Arden Grange very slowly now. Will get a picture after I've had some lunch.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

Hope you've stopped worrying a bit.
That puppy has huge bone structure 
I think he's going to be a big boy


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes I've stopped worrying a bit  Starting to trust myself and my judgement again and stopped panicking quite so much!!

Here he is today - 5.3kg of pup refusing to stand up nicely. Will have to do some clicker work on the standing - he thinks I want him to sit all the time!










:thumbup:

Edited to add - he has had some worms come out of him now as well, so whoever suggested that was correct.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

5.9kg !!










:thumbup:


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Werehorse said:


> 5.9kg !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too cute...


----------



## ploddingon (Jun 15, 2010)

He's lovely 

It is worrying having a pup isn't it? I have worried myself to death about Bobby's eating habits. He is so fussy, and all my previous dogs would have eaten anything and everything, so I felt both worried and out of my depth at times.

He is now settled on his diet but eating a lot less than the recommended amount.

I am now going on how he looks and feels (he is well covered even under all his curly fur) so is obviously getting enough, and if I try to give him any more I just end up throwing it away.

I'm glad you are starting to relax with your little chap, he looks like he is going to be a bundle of fun!


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

ploddingon said:


> He's lovely
> 
> ....
> 
> I'm glad you are starting to relax with your little chap, he looks like he is going to be a bundle of fun!


Thank you! Yes, he's going to be a lot of fun - he makes me laugh every day already!

Another weigh in today... 6.3kg!!










Blimey!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

He must be getting near the time when you can start walking him. You'll panic then :lol: He'll go all leggy and change shape completely


----------



## Mama Sass (Sep 8, 2009)

When we first got Basil I was totally neurotic about everything and was on here every other day asking all sorts...I honestly felt like a first time mum again, it was a nightmare ...so you're not alone in your worries and the fact that you want to get it right for him shows you care.

P.S. Gorgeous pup!


----------



## SPUDSMUM (Aug 8, 2010)

Werehorse said:


> Just not being very good at this. Worrying that he's alright and that we are doing things wrong! And general things like that. :lol: Too much time to think at the moment!
> 
> [/crazy ]


Welcome to my world ... going through the exact same "PARANOIA" myself :lol: I am worrying more about my little 8 week old bundle of joy than I think is good for me ... at this rate I will be grey by the time he becomes an adult!! Even babies are less worry than a puppy!!!! :lol:


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

:lol: Glad I'm not the only one to worry! I've started to relax a lot more now though. :lol:

Rona - second jabs on Monday then first walks a week later   He's growing up. 

This is him today - 6.4kg, starting to grow legs.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

lovely pup, i like his spotty legs


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

I would be feeding a 8 week old pup wet (nature diet) and would be aiming at 400gms per day minimum split into four meals

DT


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I would be feeding a 8 week old pup wet (nature diet) and would be aiming at 400gms per day minimum split into four meals
> 
> DT


Catch up DT, he's a lot older now  :lol:


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh my giddy aunt! 7.2kg today. Yes, seven point two kilograms.

He is an *actual* monster!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

Werehorse said:


> Oh my giddy aunt! 7.2kg today. Yes, seven point two kilograms.
> 
> He is an *actual* monster!


How did this thread start? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

rona said:


> How did this thread start? :lol: :lol: :lol:


I thought he was too thin! :lol: He was though, a bit, he had too much of a waist from the top! And worms!

Adding pictures and weights stats has become a compulsion now, I can't stop myself.  :lol:


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm going to say the pup is absolutely fine, don't overfeed as he may grow too quickly

Don't worry he will eat what he wants


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm loving the pics of him getting older, you should keep this thread going so we can all see if your feeding him enough


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

For your viewing pleasure... :lol:

11 weeks old. 7.7kg.


----------



## mark 1310 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hope i can help here, i just completed my pna (pet nutrition adviser) 
1,dog food companys like hills and royal canin really know there stuff.
i would defo go with the feeding recomenditions on the bags as i have over 3000 customers a week in my store that do this.these foods are developed to give just the right amount of protein minerals and vitimans and also the corect meat content needed for growing puppys. dont for get to keep him on the puppy for for minimum of 10 months before weaning to adult.hills( science plan) is prob one of the best foods on the markes as its a min 30% meat cotent


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

mark 1310 said:


> Hope i can help here, i just completed my pna (pet nutrition adviser)
> 1,dog food companys like hills and royal canin really know there stuff.
> i would defo go with the feeding recomenditions on the bags as i have over 3000 customers a week in my store that do this.these foods are developed to give just the right amount of protein minerals and vitimans and also the corect meat content needed for growing puppys. dont for get to keep him on the puppy for for minimum of 10 months before weaning to adult.hills( science plan) is prob one of the best foods on the markes as its a min 30% meat cotent


Thanks. We've moved him onto Arden Grange and seem to be able to feed more in line with instructions on that. But he did have worms at the time I started this thread.


----------



## ploddingon (Jun 15, 2010)

WOW!! He hasn't half grown in that last pic!! It's lovely to see how he has come on, what a great thread and you are now charged with keeping us updated just so we know you are looking after him properly 

There should be marks on the wall so we can see where he was and where he is now


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

I swear I can practically see him growing before my eyes if I watch him long enough. :lol:

I shall continue updating so you can all check up on me. :thumbup:

We've over-walked him a little bit the past few days  but we are going to be good from now on, promise.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

12 weeks and 1 day old. 8.5 kg. Actually growing legs now!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

He's not exactly going through a leggy stage though is he? :lol: :lol:
Great chunky boy


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

13 weeks and 3 days.... 9.6kg!!!! 










He's now on 300g a day of a mix of Arden Grange and JWB. I think we need to up the food a little though, 1.1 kg put on in a week and 2 days so the 300g is a bit passe already.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

I thought he's chunked out again from the last picture


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

It's all muscle!  I think so anyway.  I'm thinking of upping the feed because he's grown rather than because I think he's thin! :lol: I *definitely* don't think he's thin anymore.

He's just got such massive bone structure, especially compared to the other spaniels at puppy class. They had some free play last class and he was like a bouncy ball in the midst of string and springs. :lol:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Enzos on 450g a day and he should end up at 25-30kg, but most day he wont eat it all. I've just ordered some new scale batteries which should be he soon i need to weigh him ! Whats Oscars final weight? Shelby is 14kg and has 200g a day, that maintains her at a good weight.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm not entirely sure how big Oscar is going to end up. His dad is a solid springer though so I suspect he could end up taking after him and be a good 25kg. I don't know if the fact that he's nearly 10kg at 3 months means he's going to be bigger than that though. Surely he's not nearly half his final size yet? Or could he be?

I'm keeping him on 300g a day for a few more days, until he start to look Head Too Big (rather than Body Too Big) again at least.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

It's been a while.

Oscar is now 16 weeks and 5 days old. He weighs 11.7kg. And looks like this;












I don't think Oscar is going to do the "leggy" stage. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

Got some nice muscle definition coming on that back leg though :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

rona said:


> I can't find where you get 30grms from  Does he weigh less than 2kgs?
> 
> Products - Science Planâ¢ Puppy Healthy Developmentâ¢ Lamb & Rice


I was just tryng to convert 30gm to proper weight! Thats less then a bag of crisps ain't it??? NOWHERE near enough!


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

rona said:


> Got some nice muscle definition coming on that back leg though :thumbup:


He's a proper hulk puppy. His shoulders are huge and muscley and he's only just started to be able to bounce right off the floor (which he couldn't do for ages) - his hind legs having finally got enough muscle to lift that rib cage and shoulders! He's built so completely different from the springer and cocker at puppy class, he's like a tank compared to them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

Does it bother you when you have such an amazing looking dog?


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

rona said:


> Does it bother you when you have such an amazing looking dog?


Oh gods not at all. I proper love the fact he's such a chunky boy. He has so much presence and he's really starting to grow into it. *beams*


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

8 WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!1 hes huge.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

He's nearly 17 weeks old in the last picture.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Werehorse said:


> He's nearly 17 weeks old in the last picture.


:lol::lol::lol::lol: i thought he was a bit on the large side.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

rona said:


> I can't find where you get 30grms from  Does he weigh less than 2kgs?
> 
> Products - Science Planâ¢ Puppy Healthy Developmentâ¢ Lamb & Rice


Yes - haven't looked at the packet - but I was wondering that.

I don't know what the fully grown weight of a springer is - but my pups (Labs) leave on about 60/70g of Pro Plan per meal 4 times a day.

At 17 weeks - they would probably be on around 100gms x 3 a day.

=============================

I too tend to feed by eye - if they are looking skinny add a bit more and if they look like they are gaining, pull it back.

Re: the poo - is his worming up to date?


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

5 months and 1 day old; 14.6kg.

Feeding 400g of Arden Grange a day now (more than recommended by about 50g). Getting a wormer for him this week. According tp my graph (oh yes, I have a graph) his rate of growth is not slowing up yet!

Here he is;









PS, sorry I keep ressurecting the thread and people keep thinking I'm asking the question I was at the beginning of the thread again. I'm not. I'm just updating because I find how fast he is growing interesting and I like to kee[ believing that there are people out there as sad as I am.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

Well at least he's getting a waist now


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh bless him, his lovely boy. When he reaches a year you will have to redo all the photo's together in a row :thumbup:


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> Oh bless him, his lovely boy. When he reaches a year you will have to redo all the photo's together in a row :thumbup:


Yes. And publish The Graph. :thumbup:


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

6 and a half months old, 17.5kg. He's huuuuuuuuuuge!










We've started feeding him a bit of wet food to keep him eating. Must be the only gundog in the world who's primary interest isn't food!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

He is lovely...was rereading this thread and am pleased to see I'm not the only one who plots their puppy's weight on a graph 

At 11 weeks when Kilo went for 2nd vaccination he was 13.5kg and has had another growth spurt so will take him to the vet for a weigh - in at 13 weeks (end of this week!). I don't have any scales in the house :thumbup:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

:blink: my hasn't he grown :thumbup: he is looking lovely


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow he is a beautiful boy.
Great to see his transition from pup to young lad.
He truly is stunning. Certainly one to stand out from the crowd.
Lucky you and of course, such a good job you got the feeding right

Mine little lass is nearly 2 and I think I may be starting to enjoy more than worry about getting everything right.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Hes gorgeous.. Jacks like a spitting image of him!! Though a month behind i can see what he will look like :lol:
Edited to add just noticed its closer than a month in age D'oh


----------

